# Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?



## Franky (9. Oktober 2008)

Servus... Ich bin in den USA darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass viele Staaten, insb. "Neu-England-Staaten" ein Bleiverbot ausgesprochen haben. Tungsten, Stahl/Eisen und Messing sind hauptsächliche Ersatzmaterialien.
Da hier einige ja auch Steine mit Kleber und Löchern versehen, habe ich mal ein wenig gesucht und bin auf diese Link gestoßen: |bigeyes
http://members.aol.com/Ciekurs3/Sandsinkers.html
Ich finde, eine saugeile und einfache Idee - durchaus nachahmenswert! Mit solchen Beutelchen lassen sich auch Steine ganz hervorragend befestigen und man hat im Zweifelsfall eine Sollbruchstelle, die finanziell auch nicht weh tut!


----------



## Nimos (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

super Idee werd ich mal testen.. #6


----------



## heinzrch (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

gute Idee, aber fischt sich sowas dann wirklich wie ein konventionelles Blei ? - ich hätte Angst, dass es nicht so gut liegen bleibt oder dass der Haken am Stoffsäckchen hängen bleibt. Steine mit Löchern und mit Epoxy reingeklebtem Wirbel sind mir vertrauenswürdiger...


----------



## Aalhunter33 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

moinsen...fürs flußangeln-selbst bei schwacher ströhmung eher ungeeignet,find ich,,,würde sagen,dass rollt dir weg. klar,fürs teichangeln geht datt.


----------



## mario-e-285 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

hello, hier mein senf zum thema bleiersatz:

in hängerreichen gewässern angle ich beim grundangeln mit muttern. die fädel ich auf ne dünnere schnur als die hauptschnur und häng das in den boom... das gewicht kann ich somit auch bestimmen, größere mutter-größeres gewicht und ne so teuer.


----------



## don rhabano (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

|good:

Jop. Kann man aber auch mit alten Zündkerzen machen muhahaha.


Würd auch sagen für Seen is es ok für fließgewässer nicht!

Man kann aber auch ein Stück netzstrumpf (oder sonst.) nehmen, paar Kiesel oder große Steine Reinballern und zuknoten---geht schneller und auch unterwegs).


----------



## mario-e-285 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

 hab auch schon gesehen, wie se mit ganzen kolben geangelt haben|kopfkrat


----------



## elb-angler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

es liegen auch oft ganze autos im see,möchte gern mal die rute dazu sehen!


----------



## elb-angler (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

wie es sich für einene ordentlichen angler gehört,es wird ordentlich mit blei geangelt!plumsangler nehmen übrigens auch andere sachen....


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*



			
				elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> es liegen auch oft ganze autos im see,möchte gern mal die rute dazu sehen!


Liebherr hat dafür eine entsprechende Teleskopangel gebaut...
http://www.liebherr.com/images/146-LTM_1400_1_300p.jpg
:q:q:q

Aber mal ohne Flachs: warum sollten die Dinger im Fluss nicht liegenbleiben? Ich denke, son Beutelchen kann man durchaus auch "platt" bekommen, so dass es der Strömung weniger Angriffsfläche bietet, als Birnenblei...


----------



## Gizi (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Zündkerze und kolben kannte ich noch nicht XD  wir haben in der elbe oft mit Muttern geangelt wegen den Krabben ist aber schon gute 10 Jahre her. Aber ob ich nun anfange mir irgendwelche säckchen stricken ich denke nein.


----------



## Frühaufsteher (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Moin,
man kann sich umweltfreundliche Bleie auch aus wasserundurchlässigen Beton gießen.
Einfach einem Haken umbiegen in eine Form legen und mit Beton auffüllen, verdichten und trocknen lassen.
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

_Elbangler:  			 			wie es sich für einene ordentlichen angler gehört,es wird ordentlich mit blei geangelt!
_

Was issn des für ne Aussage???;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## bastelberg (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Na Ja, Hmmm. Würde sagen: back to the roots. Damit bomben wir uns wieder ins Mittelalter. Wenn man bedenkt was so alles in den Gewässern von wem auch immer landet, dann muß man zugeben, dass so ein paar Bleie da keinen großen Schaden anrichten. Gut - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, aber gleich so ?? Die Sandsäckchen sehen mir nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend aus. Denke, damit handelt man sich nur Probleme ein.
Sieht ausserdem auch geil aus: Rute und Rolle vom feinsten, ebenso vielleicht auch noch Geflochtene Hightec Schnur drauf und als krasser Gegensatz dann so 'ne komische Sandwurst montiert. Steine oder ähnliches lass ich mir noch gefallen, aber auf keinen Fall Sandsäcke für boxende Fische |abgelehn


----------



## Laserbeak (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Das funktioniert nur, wenn man keinen Wert auf das genaue Gewicht legt, denn nach dem ersten Wasserkontakt ist dieses Konstrukt wesentlich schwerer als vorher.
Trotzdem für das Stillwasser zu empfehlen.

Und: Kleinvieh hin oder her. Blei ist Blei und diese Alternative ist eben bleifrei. Also testen !!


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Was machen den die Posenangler als Ersatz an ihr Vorfach?


----------



## raubangler (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Pilker müssen auch nicht aus Blei sein.
Eisen geht auch unter.
Die kann man sogar selber aus Alteisen giessen.

Hier wird alles erklärt:
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/ironcasting01.html

Da steht auch drin, wie man einen mit Altöl betriebenen Brenner baut.
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/ironcasting01/ironcasting02_blowback.jpg

Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen, dass flüssige Eisen in die alte Aluminiumform zu kippen...


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Da steht auch drin, wie man einen mit Altöl betriebenen Brenner baut.
> http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/ironcasting01/ironcasting02_blowback.jpg
> 
> Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen, dass flüssige Eisen in die alte Aluminiumform zu kippen...



Hehe, wie ne Feuerlanze auf dem Zementwerk!


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Na,
ganz so heiss wird es wohl nicht.....

Aber trotzdem eine einfache und affengeile Konstruktion.
Bin am überlegen, so etwas als Schmiedefeuer zusammenzubraten.

Und für alle, die gerne basteln:
Solche und andere Sachen findet man nur in den USA:
http://www.instructables.com/


----------



## arno (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na,
> ganz so heiss wird es wohl nicht.....
> [/URL]


Aber ganz bestimmt, sonst wird das Metall gar nicht flüssig!
Bei der Feuerlanze bei Zementwerken , kommen so ca. 1300-1800 Grad raus!
Und das braucht man wohl doch um Stahl zum schmelzen zu bringen!


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

Echt?
Ich dachte bisher, diese Sauerstofflanzen haben mindestens 3000 Grad.

Wie auch immer, dieser Brenner muss richtig Spass bringen.
Kann man angeblich auch mit Pflanzenöl betreiben.

Auf diesen Seiten (http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com) wird auch die Nutzung von Sandformen beschrieben.
Bin noch am grübeln, wie das gehen soll.
Die Ergebnisse sehen jedenfalls echt sauber aus.

Den Brennerlüfter hat der Ami aus Alu SELBST GEGOSSEN:
http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/oilburners/oilburners06_blowermold.JPG


----------



## arno (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Echt?
> Ich dachte bisher, diese Sauerstofflanzen haben mindestens 3000 Grad.


Äh, ich hab gerade nochmal mein Gehirn eingeschaltet.
Das kommt mit den 3000 Grad wohl doch hin, da so ein Ofen von 70 Metern ja auch aufgeheizt werden muß.
Ich hab da bestimmt was durcheinander gebracht.
Die meinten bestimmt, die Temperatur im gesamten Ofen!
Lol, jetzt aber zurück zum Thema!


----------



## zanderzahn (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

da ich meistens im fließgewässer angel (und oft in sehr hängerträchtigen strecken) benutze ich seit einiger zeit
muttern. man kann sie gut bündeln, sie bleiben in der strömung liegen und wenn sie mit dünnerer schnur gebündelt werden, bleibt das komplette vorfach beim hänger erhalten.
ich fädel die dünne schnur einfach in einen wirbel der über die hauptschnur läuft (oder am anti tangle) - das klappt super!!! (wie auch schon oben beschrieben)

zum thema blei:

die bleipreise sind drastisch gestiegen - muttern dagegen kann man überall relativ günstig erwerben

blei ist giftig - warum nicht ungiftig und billig angeln - es ist einfach!!! - "zurück ins mittelalter" ???

- blei ist mittelalter!!! 

- ein ordentlicher angler benutzt blei???  mach deinen händler reich - er dankt es dir, aber die flüsse und seen nicht!!! würde gerne wissen wie viele tonnen blei jedes jahr verangelt werden - allein in deutschland - ich glaube wir würden uns alle erschrecken...!!!

sandsäckchen im see oder muttern (besser vielleicht noch steine mit wirbel - werd ich mal probieren) sind allemals besser!!!!

ist mir doch sch....egal mit welcher tollen ausrüstung ich losgehe und was der angelkollege sagt - was zählt ist doch nur das ergebnis: weniger gift im lebensraum der fische...

und es ist nicht fangentscheident!!! (der fisch beißt nicht weil ich die beste ausrüstung habe...


----------



## Wollebre (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bleiersatz - einfach genial oder genial einfach?*

als Ersatzmetall zu Blei benutze ich Zink (alte Opferanoden von Schiffe). Wer das Glück hat eine Schiffswerft in seiner Nähe zu haben sollte keine Beschaffungsprobleme haben.


----------

